# Salary expectation - New York to London



## shakanr (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi,
I am currently in New York and interviewing for positions in London. I currently make $100K base and was wondering what would be a comparable salary range that I could ask for, considering living costs and a similar standard of living. Thanks in advance.


----------

